# Velvet Plaster



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a job done in a velvet plaster. Traditionally it is done in large sweeping application, but the design application was modified for the client and applied instead in a more linear and artistic fashion to compliment the furnishings and design of the space. 

Michael Tust


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome! Now that looks like something I could very easily sell. Thanks for sharing all the photos.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Awesome! Now that looks like something I could very easily sell. Thanks for sharing all the photos.


Thanks....
It is a very expensive finish... The plaster is almost $200 per gallon. 


Michael Tust


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

michael tust said:


> Thanks....
> It is a very expensive finish... The plaster is almost $200 per gallon.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Portland's West Hills :yes:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it lime or synthetic?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Portland's West Hills :yes:


They make a great basecoat / primer for this product..... I trowel it on,usually two coats, then sand it down with my Metabo Orbital Sander. This product does a superb job of making funky walls ...Smooth as Glass... Very important for this finish. If the walls had stipple from previous paint jobs,it would show through. A gallon goes a long way.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Roadog said:


> Is it lime or synthetic?


I'm sure it's Synthetic. Lots of Mica Marlow. I am a fan of Lime myself, but this is so nice to work with. 


Michael Tust


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Your stuff always looks great. I dont know anyone who is doing what you do in Northern New England. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL...I do it in northern New England! And Southern. But I usually only go as far as Camden, Maine over to Augusta area.

Michael, i've had good results with both. I did a similar wall in white tones using Diamond veneer plaster. Came out nice but I troweled it to a glass finish. I used to do a lot with pigment powders for color instead of UTCs which always gave it a richer look. Nice work!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> Your stuff always looks great. I dont know anyone who is doing what you do in Northern New England. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Roadog said:


> LOL...I do it in northern New England! And Southern. But I usually only go as far as Camden, Maine over to Augusta area.
> 
> Michael, i've had good results with both. I did a similar wall in white tones using Diamond veneer plaster. Came out nice but I troweled it to a glass finish. I used to do a lot with pigment powders for color instead of UTCs which always gave it a richer look. Nice work!


Powdered Pigments are my favorite ! But I have been using U T Cs also. I usually mix all my colors rather then using a fan deck. Marlow this Plaster is actually a bit soft and flexible. You have about 10 seconds to trowel your design before it dries.


Michael Tust


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

Is this the plaster from Totem?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry Roadog, no offense,just havnt seen your stuff.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Absolutely no offense taken. Actually most in New England are more conservative when it comes to decorative paint. Most of my work here is in historic buildings and churches doing restoration of finishes from the 1800s. Some new stuff.

Dan, I thought Totem was lime. Have any of you used Variance ? out of NM.?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

LAD said:


> Is this the plaster from Totem?


No..... You only have 2 more Guesses.


Michael Tust


----------

